# Spool lock switch on Kaikon 4000 EV Reel



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

I posted this under another thread by mistake. My Japanese (no english instructions included) Shimano Kaikon 4000EV line counter reel has a unique feature (to me at least) other than the line counter. This is a star drag reel which is pretty strong but nothing like a lever drag. But, on the left side of the reel there is a slide switch that goes red for lock and green for unlock. Never seen one on any other reel before. When on green the reel works like we are all used to. But on red the spool will not reverse at all.....I mean it is frozen from letting even an inch of line out no matter what the drag setting is. With 80 lb spectra line, I wonder if you would jerk an AJ out from the rig, or he would jerk the rod from your hands????

Anybody familiar with this lock feature....and how and when do you use it? Thanks.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Johnboat said:


> how and when do you use it?


slide it from green to red whenever you want to lock the drag?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I know, but>>>>>*



Bill Fisher said:


> slide it from green to red whenever you want to lock the drag?


What happens when a 60 plus pound Amberjack takes the bait?

My question is do you guys lock it down on red for the initial strike when jigging, and then turn it to green after you've turned the fish from going into the rig on its first run (or breaks your line trying) ? Or do you wait until the drag proves insufficient, and then lock it down?


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

john
i have several of these reels. the feature is useful for taking amberjacks out of rigs and keeping groupers from getting back to their holes. just be aware that it can break rods and line in an instant. if fishing spectre and no mono topshot there is no give in the line and you will either turn that fish or break your line and possibly your rod in the process. so point your rod at the fish and hope that you turn the fish. with this feature you could also fish 150lb spectre and turn a lot of fish if you can hold on long enough. this feature is also great for helping you break off when you are snagged to something.....rick


----------



## mcgolfer (May 21, 2004)

i forgot to add that you fish it locked down when fishing for groupers and amberjacks. by the time you get it locked the fish has already pulled you into the structure....rick


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Thanks Rick*

Thats what I needed to know.


----------

